# PVC-Folie kleben / einige Meter / Tipps & Tricks?



## Rhabanus (31. Aug. 2017)

Mosche,
bin gerade dabei, mein Biotop zu gestalten. Da mein Folienstück, was ich im Vorfeld einigermaßen günstig geschossen habe, nicht mit der Teichabwickelfläche ideal zusammenpasst, sind einige Meter Klebenaht notwendig.

Paar Daten: Folie: PVC d=1,0mm
Kleber: Oase PVC Kleber
Vorbereitung/Reinigung: Tangit

Ich habe gestern schon mal ne Strecke geklebt. Oase schreibt ja, dass man beide Seiten mit dem Kleber benetzen soll und nach 5...10 min beide Teile zusammenbringen soll.

Die erste Schwierigkeit ist schon mal, dass beide Klebebereiche deckungsgleich sind. OK, da muss ich sauber ausmessen und vorbereiten.

Aber: ich werte das so, dass ich die Folien innerhalb der 5-10 min Trocknungszeit zusammenbringen soll. Also nicht vor 5 und auch nicht nach 10 Minuten.
Bei mehreren Metern ist das ne Herausforderung. Arbeite ich stückweise und riskiere Probleme bei den Rändern der Klebesegmente? (Lufteinschlüsse durch Folieumlegen...)
Oder ist das alles egal und ich arbeite in einem Schritt, dann hat eine STelle von mir aus 3 min Trockenzeit, die andere 25 min.
 
Was sind eure Klebe-Prozess-Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2017)

Ich kenn zwar nicht den Oase- Kleber.
Aber wenn ich sehe wie die Profis das machen mit Quellschweissmittel dann werden die Bereiche so hingelegt wie sie später liegen sollen. Die Oberlage wird umgeklappt beide Teile gereinigt und kurz ablüften lassen. Dann wieder zurück klappen und mit dem Pinsel die 10 cm breite Klebenaht einstreichen mit dem Quellschweissmittel. 
Nach 10 Minuten war das verschweißt und der Rand würde nochmals mit der Maschine nachgeschweißt. 

Fertig.


----------



## slavina (31. Aug. 2017)

Also Oase Kleber kenne ich jetzt auch nicht. Habe auch Quellschweissmittel benutzt,natürlich die zu verklebenden Bereiche vorher gut gereinigt. Ich habe es so gemacht. Die zu verklebenden Seiten breitflächig mit Quellschweissmittel eingepinselt und dann fest aufeinandergedrückt. Sofort mit einer Walze drübergerollt und ein Brett draufgelegt und beschwert. Das hat eigentlich nicht lange gedauert bis es gut festgeklebt war. Ich habe zur Vosicht zwei Stunden gewartet. Danach habe ich die Naht nochmals eingepinselt allerdings mit Quellschweissmittel und kleingeschnittenen Resten von der PVC Folie die ich vorher in einem alten Gurkenglas mit Deckel angelöst hatte. Das gibt so eine schöne schwarze klebrige Masse,ähnlich wie flüssige Teichfolie aber wenn man das dann mit einem kleineren Pinsel nochmals auf der Naht verteilt kann man sichergehen das das hält.( Das ist aber nicht notwendig,hatte ich wie gesagt nur zur Vorsicht gemacht ) Ich muß auch dazu sagen das ich nicht alles aufeinmal geklebt habe sondern über einige Tage bei sehr warmen Wetter immer nur Abschnitte geklebt habe. Somit hatte alles lange Zeit um gut durchzutrocknen. Aber man sagt das es eine Nacht trocknen soll und man es dann belasten kann. Die Klebestellen selbst sind sehr schnell miteinander verbunden und nach 2 Stunden sollte sich da auch nichts mehr lösen wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## groecamp (31. Aug. 2017)

Also das überteuerte Oase Mittel würde ich nicht nehmen... kauf dir ein proffesionelles Industriemittel..z.B. Köratac von Kömmerling...
damit habe ich mindestens 40m zum Teil unter widrigen Umständen z.B. knapp über der Wasserfläche, bei niedrigen Temperaturen usw geklebt bzw. verschweißt und alles ist dicht. 
Wichtig ist bei der Sache, dass gut gepresst wird. Ich habe immer mit 2 Dachlatten und Rastzangen oder Schraubzwingen stückenweise geklebt und gepresst. 
Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## teichinteressent (31. Aug. 2017)

@ slavina
Liest sich fast wie eine Anleitung aus einem meiner Beiträge. 
Funktioniert aber wunderbar.

Zum Andrücken habe ich Bretter/Brettchen genommen. Ich habe aber Sandsäckchen dazwischen gepackt. Die gleichen nämlich gut Unebenheiten aus. Als Sacke gehen Frühstücksbeutel oder die kleinen Müllbeutel. Einfach Sand, Kies oder Erde einfüllen. Das klappt sogar an fast senkrechten Nähten. Abgestützt wird am gegenüberliegenden Ufer innerhalb oder außerhalb mit einer langen Dachlatte.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2017)

Also ich nehme Aceton zum lösen von Dreck u. Fettpartikel egal ob alt oder neu, dann einen weichen Lappen  zur Reinigung des ganzen.
Ich klebe immer 2 Nähte  im Abstand von 3-5cm, wobei die innere Naht nicht so perfekt oder nicht dicht sein muss, sie dient eher zum fixieren der 2. richtigen Naht.
Kleber die belüften müssen gehen eher auf geraden Flächen, sind aber sehr umständlich im “Loch“. 
Tangit ist super. Mit einer geraden Andruckrolle verleiht man der Verklebung eine gute und gleichmäßige Verteilung mit mehr Klebepotienzial.
Ist die “Hefter-Naht“ vollbracht, kann man die zweite,richtige Naht ziehen oder alles verfüllen, was heraus quillt wird dann direkt auf der Naht verstrichen.
Auch da wird mit der Andruckrolle gearbeitet.
Beim schweißen der Folie wird gleichermaßen gearbeitet, erst eine zurückgesetzt Fixiernaht ,dann erst wird die richtige Naht geschweißt.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Sep. 2017)

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback.
Im Grunde habe ich nur horizontale Flächen, was die Verarbeitung relativ leicht macht. Also Folie an Ort und Stelle verkleben.
Das Oasezeugs ist ja was anderes als Quellschweissmittel & anschließende thermische Verschweissung.
Beim quellschweissen muss man wohl die Flächen sofort fügen. Beim Oasekleber sollen sie ja 5....10 min ablüften.
@slavina : mit *was* (Verdünner?) hattest du denn deine Folienreste im Gurkenglas angelöst? Ich denke, dass ich im Nachgang des Klebens nochmal schaue und Risikobereiche mit dieser Teichfolienpampe nochmal doppelt sichere. Da ich nicht alle Falten vermeiden kann, werde ich wohl auch in der Klebenaht Falten und auch Lufteinschlüsse haben.
Pressen mit Schraubzwingen wird bei mir nicht gehen. Die Folien sind zum Teil 1,5m breit. Ich denke, Körperkraft über Finger aufgebracht muss reichen.
Die Frage ist, muss über längere Zeit gepresst werden oder reicht eine "einmaliger" Krafteinwirkung, so dass das zeugs schon gleich verbunden ist n dnach Lösen der Kraft nicht wieder auseinandergeht?
Nochmal meine Ursprungsfrage: sind die 5...10min das strikt einzuhaltende Zeitfenster oder nur ein Pi-Mal-Daumen-Wert? Beim Pinseln habe ich schon nach 20 Sekunden die Meinung, der Kleber ist schon trocken.


----------



## slavina (1. Sep. 2017)

*Rhabanus*

Quellschweißmittel und Folienreste im Glas auflösen. Das gibt so eine schöne klebrige schwarze Pampe !


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nochmal meine Ursprungsfrage: sind die 5...10min das strikt einzuhaltende Zeitfenster oder nur ein Pi-Mal-Daumen-Wert?


Hallo Michael,

naja, es ist doch eigentlich alles beschrieben ...

Für den Kleber muss es warm sein, mindestens 10°C. Besser wärmer, weil die Folie dann auch flexibler ist.

Folien auslegen, so dass eine Überlappung von mindestens 10 cm besteht. Ich würde unter die zu klebende Stelle ein Brett o.ä. legen, damit eine ebene Fläche zum Andrücken der Klebenaht besteht.

Obere Folie wieder etwas zurück schlagen.
Zu verklebende Stellen reinigen. Die Folie muss fettfrei sein, das geht am besten mit Azeton.
Dose öffnen und den Kleber zügig mit dem Pinsel auftragen. 

In dem Moment erhältst Du auch Dein Zeitfenster: Schneller pinseln, längere Naht möglich ... 
Keine Angst, das Zeugs klebt auch noch nach 11,375 und auch noch nach 12,58 Minuten, ist halt ein Kontaktkleber. 
Unterhalb von 5 Minuten würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es könnte sein, dass der Kleber an einigen Stellen noch nicht genug abgetrocknet ist. Im Regelfall sieht/fühlt man das auch.
Ich kenne nicht die maximal mögliche Zeit in welcher der Kleber noch hält und würde deshalb irgendwie versuchen in dem Zeitrahmen zu bleiben. 

Vorschlag:
Du kannst es mit ein paar Folienresten doch einfach mal ausprobieren, wie es nach 15, 17 oder 19 Minuten aussieht. 

Nun zügig die Folie beginnend von einer Seite übereinander legen und mit einem Roller fest andrücken. Es zählt der Druck, nicht die Zeit.
(Bei längeren Nähten würde ich mir einen Helfer besorgen, welcher die noch nicht verklebte Seite etwas hoch hält und nicht alles sofort auf der ganzen Länge zusammen pappt. Meine Frau macht sich da ganz gut ...  )
Nochmals auf der ganzen Länge mit großem Druck durchrollen.
'Fertsch' mit diesem Stück Naht..
Wenn noch nicht alles verklebt, dann Bretter weiter schieben und weiter bei Punkt 2. Sonst weiter zum nächsten Punkt.
Kontrolle.
Wenn man auf der Oberseite nicht ganz bis zum Rand eingestrichen hat, kann man an diesen Stellen noch etwas Kleber hinein pinseln und später nochmals andrücken. Dient nur dazu, dass man später dort nicht hängen bleibt. Das ist der Punkt, welchen Tina mit der schwarzen Pampe beschmiert. Diese Sauerei würde ich mir ersparen.
Nun bist Du wirklich fertsch.

Gruß Carsten.

Edit:
Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen, dann kannst Du Dich unter der Rufnummer  _07052 / 404040 _(Oase-Teichbau) exklusiv beraten lassen.


----------



## groecamp (1. Sep. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Beim quellschweissen muss man wohl die Flächen sofort fügen. Beim Oasekleber sollen sie ja 5....10 min ablüften.


ist genau das gleiche....musst auch bei den anderen mittel...ablüften lassen....meinst Oase oder Heisner stellen das Zeug selber her? Die kaufen das bei den Herstellern und füllen es in ihre schönen kleinen Döschen um...grins
Das Abtrockenen der Klebefläche kommt ja auch auf die Umgebungstemperatur an...Wenn du mit den Finger drauftupst und es klebt nicht mehr...dann ist es ok....Es muss halt nur das Lösungsmittel verdampfen, das das Zeug flüssig hält...



slavina schrieb:


> Quellschweißmittel und Folienreste im Glas auflösen. Das gibt so eine schöne klebrige schwarze Pampe !


und für was soll das gut sein....??


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2017)

groecamp schrieb:


> Die kaufen das bei den Herstellern und füllen es in ihre schönen kleinen Döschen um...grins


Teilweise falsch, denn es wird meist schon beim Hersteller in die Döschen vom jeweiligen Besteller abgefüllt. 
Wobei auch in der Rezeptur schon Unterschiede bestehen können ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2017)

slavina schrieb:


> Quellschweißmittel und Folienreste im Glas auflösen. Das gibt so eine schöne klebrige schwarze Pampe !





groecamp schrieb:


> und für was soll das gut sein....??



Das haben wir bei unseren Folienlegern auch beobachten können und es dann ebenso selbst angewandt, als wir selber Folie verlegt hatten. Die aufgelöste PVC-Folie ist dann wie Flüssigfolie, zäh aber streichfähig. Damit wurden die Klebenähte, nachdem sie ganz normal verschweißt und zusätzlich mit einem Heißluftfön an einzelnen Stellen verschmolzen wurden, an der Stoßkante der Folienüberlappungen überstrichen. Somit wurde die Stoßkante nochmal durch Überstreichen verklebt und bietet zumindest optisch eine durchgehende Fläche. Lässt sich evtl. schwer erklären, aber ähnlich dem, als wenn man eine Kante mit Dichtmittel abzieht.


----------



## groecamp (1. Sep. 2017)

gut kann man machen wegen der Optik...aber wenn die Schweissnaht nicht sitzt, dann hilft das Gepampe auch nichts...
Wäre mir zu viel aufwand und ich muss nicht noch zusätzlich mit dem giftigen zeug rumhantieren...und das Problem ist auch dabei, wenn du zu früh die Pampe aufträgst, löst du die alte Schweißnaht an.... ausser du wartest damit ca. 24 Std....

Beim Folienschweißen ist es wie mit Kontaktkleber....also ich mein bei Weich-PVC.... gutes Ablüften und der Druck ist wichtig....

Bei Hart-Pvc sieht das natürlich alles anders aus....da muss man schnell sein und eine ruhig Hand haben..


----------



## groecamp (1. Sep. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wobei auch in der Rezeptur schon Unterschiede bestehen können ...


wahrscheinlich noch ein Lavendelduft beigefügt


----------



## Skadi (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade dabei einen kleinen Bachlauf zu bauen, gestern war Folie (PVC) schweißen angesagt ... hat soweit auch alles geklappt. 

Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass man Folienschnipsel in Quellschweißmittel auflösen kann um damit die Naht nochmal zu versiegeln.
Also irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht ... gestern Nachmittag die erste Mischung angesetzt, das sah heute morgen eigentlich noch genauso aus.
Heute nochmal mit einer anderen Folie versucht und auch da tut sich nicht wirklich was.

 ... ???


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Apr. 2019)

Mehr Flüssigkeit bitte!

Man muß sich an die Menge rantasten.
Fülle so viel auf, bis der Schnipsel bedeckt ist.


----------



## Skadi (1. Apr. 2019)

Danke  ... werde nachfüllen.

Bei der ersten Mischung hatte ich aber einiges an Flüssigkeit drin, aufgesogen haben es die Schnipsel, es hat sich aber halt nicht verflüssigt ... weil zu wenig ... ??

Ich probiere weiter .


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Apr. 2019)

Schön abdecken.
Das Quellschweißmittel ist stark flüchtig/flüchtend.


----------



## Skadi (1. Apr. 2019)

Schraubverschluss vom Glas ist zu.

Sieht schon etwas homogener aus ... könnte diesmal was werden.


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Apr. 2019)

Die Konsistenz sollte wie Sirup sein. Soll sich ja gut streichen lassen.

Wenn es morgen noch zu dick ist, eine halbe Stunde vorher noch etwas zugeben und gut umrühren.


----------



## Skadi (1. Apr. 2019)

Grade noch mal schnell Glas-looki-looki gemacht ... die Folienschnipzel werden kleiner .

Zukippen kann ich nichts mehr ... Dose ist leer .


----------



## Skadi (4. Apr. 2019)

Möchte hier nochmal kurz über meinen "Folienschnipselgepanscheversuch"   berichten.

Leider war die Konsistenz am nächsten Tag wieder nicht wirklich streichfähig und da ich kein Quellschweißmittel mehr hatte, habe ich das Glas mit der Matsche in einem Topf mit heißem Wasser  so vor sich hin ziehen lassen ... und siehe da, es wurde alles etwas cremiger ... habe es dann auf die Foliennaht draufgeschmiert. 

Ist nicht schön geworden, aber selten ... dicht scheint die Naht zu sein ... kommt eh noch Ufermatte drüber .


----------

